# New horse in the Litespeed stable



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

While checking Cyclingnews this morning, I came upon this:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/sea_otter_307

It is not mentioned whether the new steed, called the Archon, is made of 3/2.5 or 6/4 Ti. I pressume it to be from the latter, stiffnes being one of the main features of the bike. It has to be said that it looks quite nice...
Interestingly enough, there's no mention of it in the Litespeed website.
Any further info, Herbert?

Lorenzo.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Herbert is no longer with Litespeed.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Herbert is no longer with Litespeed.



Where did he go...............Lynskey?


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

msheron said:


> Where did he go...............Lynskey?


He started his own markerting company. http://www.guerrillacomm.com/about.html


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

lorenzo said:


> While checking Cyclingnews this morning, I came upon this:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/sea_otter_307
> 
> ...


It's both 6.4 and 3.25. Here is a link to some discussion that has been going on over at weight weenies for a while.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29207


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Juan!




Juanmoretime said:


> It's both 6.4 and 3.25. Here is a link to some discussion that has been going on over at weight weenies for a while.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29207


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

BikinCO said:


> He started his own markerting company. http://www.guerrillacomm.com/about.html



I did indeed start my own non traditional marketing company but I am still a passionate cyclist and hang out in the forums.

I saw that new bike too and it looks great indeed, but I don't know about the plans in terms of when I will be available.

Herbert

www.GuerrillaCommunication.com


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*I like everything..*

Except the top tube and the price. The top tube is, well, eh pointy lookin' . 4500$ real pointy lookin'! I do like the straight seat stays and the beef on the c. stays. That paint job may be a 600$ distinction issue - it would easily be mistaken for a Vortex.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I thought the same thing untill I saw the frame in person. The head tube looks massive compared to the Vortex. The paint job is really nice. Although I still prefer the plain ti look. I did love the painted on Litespeed logo. Very industrial...


----------

